# Tank crash by low Salinty!



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow this is devesating, i too think it was sabotage.

http://www.marinedepot.com/FORUMS/Topic32610-9-1.aspx


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

oh man, that would bite! I even feel sorry for that dude and I dont even know him!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmm... that's a weird one. If it were an autofiller accident, there should have been water all over the floor. No, someone had to have removed a lot of water deliberately & then replaced it with fresh water. It seems a very strange thing to do, so I wonder if it was some sort of accident caused by someone trying to fix some sort of problem but who didn't realize that salinity was an issue.
On the other hand, Eric has a lot of enemies of his own making, so I guess we'll never know what really happened.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

seems like a lot of trouble just to screw someone over when you can just throw some pennies in there tank...


----------

